# Goodbye to them all...



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I havent made a thread for all the fish i have lost since starting on this site... And i figure it is time...

I lost the fight with Blackbeard this morning... Some time in the early hours he passed away. I dont know what was wrong with him, or why he suddenly stopped eating, but i suspect it was heavy metal poisoning from not using water conditioner for a few weeks. (where i live they dont put chlorine in the water, so i thought it was safe... forgot about the heavy metals.) Im sorry my Pirate boy, i should have known better... <3









Endymion, i lost you for the same reason, and god i feel terrible... You were all set to go to a nice new home, and my stupid mistake cost you your life.. I hope you can forgive me buddy... <3









Mongkut, i am still at a loss as to why you passed... I suspect it was bad breeding, as you came from Walmart, and a terrible start in life... You were my little prince buddy, and i will miss you terribly... Swim free under the bridge, and ill see you sooner than you think. <3









Pickle, i feel the worst for you... You died a horrible and terrifying way... Stuck in a hole in your favorite cave... I should have plugged the hole better, you would still be here... Please forgive me... <3









Willy, my little carnival rescue, your SBD just got the best of you, and you passed before i could help... Im so sorry dude... Flare till your tail bursts buddy, and it will be better before you make your next move... <3









Jackie and Casper... My little frogs... I still hurt when i think of the pain you must have had in the last few hours... I tried so hard yo help you Cas, and Jackie... I didnt even know you were sick... You taught me so very much about your kind, things that i will never forget... Ill miss you two goofs most of all. Go and sing for me, ill be listening for you at the bridge my friends. <3



















Ill see you all under the bridge... I love you guys, so very much. Swim free my friends. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

I am really sorry for the loss of your friends. Good luck man.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for your words.  I miss them, but i know they are in a place free of pain now...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your losses. Your fish, especially the second one were beautiful.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much... I miss them all terribly.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry. 

Endy passed? Oh no... He was so pretty. I remember him. He was alive and well just a few days ago. What happened to the frogs? Poor dears. And was Blackbeard blind or something? His eye looks.... I dunno.

But beautiful babies.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Endy has been gone nearly a week now, yes... And Blackbeard was a dragon, and had scales that grew over his eyes, he could only barely see out of the other side.

The frogs... I dunno. One evening i came home from work and Jackie had passed away, and two days later Casper developed redleg and there was nothing i could do but keep him warm and comfortable till he passed. This was several months ago however.. These guys didnt all die just now. This is just a memorial to all the ones who have passed since starting here.


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for you losses!! They were all gorgeous! And obviously well loved!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh I know. 

Poor fishies n' froggies. 

I hope my frogs live a long time.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you all... Really.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

We've all lost Bettas before. We know how it feels. 

How is Splatter? Is he doing okay?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Splatter is doing great, massive bubblenest and all.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

sorry about that


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful, all of them. They are keeping my 2 littles company tonight <3


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I love your memorial. You lost two in a week? im not sure if that is what you said but wow. I lost 2 in about 3 weeks, one jumped out and the other i just dont know, he was fine and just got really bad all of a sudden, he was my newest guy, id only had him two weeks so it didnt really sting but norbert was my first dragon and i had him for a couple months. They are all now swimming peacefully under the bridge together <3


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your loss, you had beautiful fish and frogs


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> Beautiful, all of them. They are keeping my 2 littles company tonight <3


They are keeping everyone's loved ones company, waiting for us all at the bridge. <3



MaggieLynn said:


> I love your memorial. You lost two in a week? im not sure if that is what you said but wow. I lost 2 in about 3 weeks, one jumped out and the other i just dont know, he was fine and just got really bad all of a sudden, he was my newest guy, id only had him two weeks so it didnt really sting but norbert was my first dragon and i had him for a couple months. They are all now swimming peacefully under the bridge together <3


Thank you, yes i lost them both in a week, as i said i believe it was heavy metal poisoning... Always use water conditioner, even if your city doesnt use chlorine to sanitize the water. Learn from my mistake. 

Again, thank you for your words, and i am so sorry that you lost two as well, it is so very hard. 




Flaretacious said:


> I am so sorry to hear your loss, you had beautiful fish and frogs


Thank you so much, it means a lot that you all will take the time to give me such nice words.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

It's sad to see them go, but knowing that they aren't lost and are somewhere safe, never to feel pain, its harder specially if you have cared for them for a long while and grew attached to them. I am attached to my Betta's and if anything would happen to them I would be so sad. "But we all know it will happen at some point in time but we are just not prepared for it or it happens to quickly" your guys are all in a better place watching over you. I can tell that you loved them dearly.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I did, and they will be missed... Each one is special to me... Truly.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm very sorry. it seems maybe Blackbeard might have stopped eating do to blindness/not being able to see the foodmaybe?

Either way they were beautiful fish, sorry to hear they're gone


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Those fish were all beautiful. You made a nice tribute to them here with your pics. and words.

RIP fishies.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Bambi said:


> I'm very sorry. it seems maybe Blackbeard might have stopped eating do to blindness/not being able to see the foodmaybe?
> 
> Either way they were beautiful fish, sorry to hear they're gone



No, BB was eating just fine for a long time, i had him trained to eat at certain places. It was an illness that caused him to stop eating.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm really glad to hear that. 

I swear, one way or another, I WILL get him. I love him so much. <3 Even if I have to wait 4-5 years for college!


----------



## comfortcare (Sep 23, 2011)

*Loss*

I am so sorry for your loss. I bought Wilson a couple of months ago and he is already part of the family. I have him in a 10g tank with 5 dwarf emerald eye rasborus and 2 ottos. I also have a 5g with 2 ADFs and an otto. 

I have a 3rd ADF in the hospital right now. I almost lost him to bloat. I have been treating him for the past 3 weeks and he now looks normal and started eating. They are all my babies.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about all of your losses... I feel especially bad for Pickle... But, I don't mean to change the subject, but I LOVE the name Mongkut! I love The King and I... Anyways, I am so sorry to hear.


----------

